# 21 y.o. Kayaker missing in Platte Bay



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

who checks for weather b4 taking their kayak out? Who wears a pfd?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I am a lot smarter than I was when I was 21. So for you young guys, always check the weather before venturing on the big water. Always wear a PFD. Also for the Great Lakes, be very aware of the rule of 120, which means anytime the sum of the air temperature and the water temperature is less than 120, there is a high risk of hypothermia. Basically if the air is 50, and the water temp is 60, there is a high risk of hypothermia. A young man lost his life in Wisconsin last September while fishing in a kayak tournament.
Be careful out there, come back with good fish stories.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

fisheater said:


> I am a lot smarter than I was when I was 21. So for you young guys, always check the weather before venturing on the big water. Always wear a PFD. Also for the Great Lakes, be very aware of the rule of 120, which means anytime the sum of the air temperature and the water temperature is less than 120, there is a high risk of hypothermia. Basically if the air is 50, and the water temp is 60, there is a high risk of hypothermia. A young man lost his life in Wisconsin last September while fishing in a kayak tournament.
> Be careful out there, come back with good fish stories.


I never heard the 120 rule before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not wear a life jacket when I fish Inland Lakes but I definitely do when I fish Great Lakes. I think a lot of people go out on the great lakes and don't understand how nasty it can get in just a few minutes. I've done a lot of paddling/boating and there have been a couple times that Lake Huron has scared me.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I went to the Navionics site and found how quickly Platte Bay dropped off. Seems quicker than
the Straits. Never heard of the 120 Rule either. Thanks for
bringing it up. Taking our 16' aluminum to the Straits in a month. 
We will pick our day to take it out. And we will have our paddling
suits with life vests on. Always the vests.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Fin - What is a paddling suit? Dry Suits? Wet suit? Just curious.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a dry suit labeled paddling suit
by Kokatat out of California. Neoprene cuffs. Neck is a diff material. Stocking foot so we needed wading boots. Had them since 2013.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Some time back, I looked at dry suits but didn't realize their cost. Nice to have in the Fall when waters are on the chilly side. Good luck on your adventure to the straits. 
.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

If I'm in my boat or canoe I don't wear my jacket...unless the grandkids are with me. I figure if I'm making them wear theirs I should wear mine.
Always wear it when I'm in my kayak.


----------

